# What Would We Do If That Day Should Ever Come



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Part 1:

https://solarsystem.nasa.gov/people/660/carl-sagan-1934-1996/

www.seti.org

www.planetary.org/sci-tech/seti

www.nytimes.com/2021/05/30/opinion/ufo-sightings-report.html

www.nasa.gov/feature/are-we-alone-in-the-universe-nasa-calls-for-new-framework

www.lithub.com/why-would-aliens-even-bother-with-earth/

www.breakthroughinitiatives.org/initiative/1

www.wearethemighty.com/mighty-culture/earths-best-defense-against-alien-invasion/

www.bbc.com/future/article/20210217-the-moments-that-we-could-have-destroyed-humanity

www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/experience-studio/201805/unification-alien-invasion

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reported_UFO_sightings

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_invasion

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidentified_flying_object

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SETI_Institute

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakthrough_Listen


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 25, 2022)

Obviously, no government on earth would let regular folks have any say about it. That's a real bummer, imo. Plus you'd have some people in gov't saying one thing about "them" and others saying something else completely; some calling for a fast-track to citizenship, some yelling about borders or whatever, some would be, like, liberally welcoming, some would be fascist. There'd be these science-based arguments with virtually no data to argue with.

After the experience of the last couple of years, for the first time in my life I'm hoping this "invasion" doesn't happen too soon.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes, after having lived through the last almost 3 years, I'd hesitate to predict what anyone would or could do.

Someone on another forum recommended this book. I see that it's available as a Kindle ebook. I'm going to get it. I've already started listening to their podcast, The Skeptic's Guide to the Universe. Pretty good.

https://www.amazon.ca/Skeptics-Guide-Future-Yesterdays-Tomorrow/dp/1538709546


----------



## Knight (Nov 25, 2022)

Nothing since me being the representative for extraterrestrial contact isn't going to happen I'd just log on the SF to see how you all are reacting.


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

I can tell you one thing I wouldn't do, is take an organ connected to light to them. 

In all seriousness though I would be keeping a close eye on the world's governments, as there really isn't anything else you could do.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Knight said:


> Nothing since me being the representative for extraterrestrial contact isn't going to happen I'd just log on the SF to see how you all are reacting.



:thginK you need to scrub the FS servers.


----------



## David777 (Nov 25, 2022)

Am not part of the "*We*" that might do whatever. Would not change my life, plans, or religious ideas. Doubt any intelligent aliens will be contacting us in near decades while I still am alive. An advanced organic or non-organic race likely won't contaminate a nascent intelligent species on evolving worlds. Star Tek writers were absolutely correct on that point. Earth may well be a zoo of a race of UIE's.

What science is likely to find soon is that primitive life exists elsewhere in our solar system.  When that happens they will also change their tune and admit primitive life is also likely abundant throughout our galaxy and others and that life did not begin here as some goo here on Earth but was brought here via panspermia. Evidence is already overwhelming while leading scientists are simply afraid to admit how wrong they've been.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 25, 2022)

Sagan's Paradox suggests we are safe:

[Carl] _Sagan's contribution to the 1969 AAAS symposium was an attack on the belief that UFOs are piloted by extraterrestrial beings. Applying several logical assumptions, Sagan calculated the possible number of advanced civilizations capable of interstellar travel to be about one million. He projected that any civilization wishing to check on all the others on a regular basis of, say, once a year would have to launch 10,000 spacecraft annually. Not only does that seem like an unreasonable number of launchings, but it would take all the material in one percent of the universe's stars to produce all the spaceships needed for all the civilizations to seek each other out.

To argue that the Earth was being chosen for regular visitations, Sagan said, one would have to assume that the planet is somehow unique, and that assumption "goes exactly against the idea that there are lots of civilizations around. Because if there are then our sort of civilization must be pretty common. And if we're not pretty common then there aren't going to be many civilizations advanced enough to send visitors".

This argument, which some called Sagan's paradox, helped to establish a new school of thought, namely the belief that extraterrestrial life exists, but it has nothing to do with UFOs. The new belief had a salutary effect on UFO studies. It helped separate researchers who wanted to distinguish UFOs from those who wanted to identify their pilots and it gave scientists opportunities to search the universe for intelligent life unencumbered by the stigma associated with UFOs._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Sagan#"Sagan's_paradox"


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Part 2:

www.theness.com/index.php/category/ufos-and-aliens/

www.sgutranscripts.org/wiki/Main_Page

https://www.theskepticsguide.org

www.facebook.com/theskepticsguide?fref=photo

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skeptics'_Guide_to_the_Universe


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 25, 2022)

If such an event happens I would hope the aliens would have pointed ears, be extremally logical and allow humans to process such an event for awhile before making any drastic moves and treat us like children for around 50 years before allowing us to play with their shiny new technology.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Part 3:

https://zh-cn.facebook.com/HistoryB...y-january-21-109c-on-history/490769964877163/

www.twitter.com/historybluebook

https://sgp.fas.org/library/ciaufo.html

www.airforcetimes.com/news/your-air-force/2019/01/10/project-blue-book-the-air-forces-covert-ufo-investigation-is-brought-to-tv/

www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30943827

www.history.com/shows/project-blue-book

www.cufon.org/cufon/wash_nat/bb_1661.htm

https://documents.theblackvault.com/documents/ufos/ufo-afhra-102013.pdf

www.archivesfoundation.org/documents/50-years-ago-government-stops-investigating-ufos/

https://cropper.watch.aetnd.com/cdn.watch.aetnd.com/sites/2/2019/01/proj-blue-book-v4.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Blue_Book

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_J._Ruppelt

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Allen_Hynek

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Grudge

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Sign

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reported_UFO_sightings


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Part 4:

www.knowww.eu/nodes/5bd58509165a51cc65f73c8d

www.livescience.com/malicious-alien-civilizations-odds

www.interestingengineering.com/science/how-to-stop-alien-invasion

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/how-to-predict-a-hostile-alien-invasion/

www.bbcearth.com/news/is-this-how-aliens-could-rule-the-universe

https://exoplanets.nasa.gov/faq/5/is-there-life-on-other-planets/

www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/which-galaxies-are-best-suited-for-the-evolution-of-alien-life

www.nicap.org/rufo/contents.htm

www.csmonitor.com/science/2012/0529/Forget-Men-in-Black-3-why-aliens-won-t-attack-Earth

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Ufology

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potential_cultural_impact_of_extraterrestrial_contact

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Sagan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Drake


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Part 5:

www.nuforc.org

https://that1archive.neocities.org/subfolder1/ufo-files.html

www.rochester.edu/newscenter/nasa-brings-standards-of-evidence-to-the-search-for-ufos-527122/

www.skeptic.com

www.skepticalinquirer.org

www.bu.edu/articles/2021/government-ufo-report/

https://sgp.fas.org/library/ciaufo.html

www.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=6cd609921ebc44ff914a4e8059813b16

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_alien_abduction_claims

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_skepticism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skeptics_Society

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Committee_for_Skeptical_Inquiry

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Shermer


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 25, 2022)

Part 6:

www.venturebeat.com/datadecisionmakers/prepare-for-arrival-tech-pioneer-warns-of-alien-invasion/

www.interestingengineering.com/science/how-to-stop-alien-invasion

www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2022/05/27/humans-are-more-likely-to-attack-an-extraterrestrial-civilization-than-the-other-way-around-says-scientist/

www.2degrees-investing.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Fii_MarsAttack_v1.pdf


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2022)

1. POP-Culture

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Alien_invasions_in_films

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Alien_abduction_films

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_featuring_extraterrestrials

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:UFO-related_films

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_science_fiction_films


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2022)

2. POP-Culture

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Science_fiction_lists

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Films_about_extraterrestrial_life

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest-grossing_science_fiction_films

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Extraterrestrial_life_in_popular_culture

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Alien_invasions_in_films


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2022)

3. POP-Culture



www.imdb.com/title/tt0093773/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predator_(film)








www.imdb.com/title/tt0100403/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predator_2








www.imdb.com/title/tt1424381/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predators_(film)








www.imdb.com/title/tt0370263/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_vs._Predator_(film)








www.imdb.com/title/tt0050610/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kronos_(film)


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2022)

4. POP-Culture



www.imdb.com/title/tt0051418/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blob








www.imdb.com/title/tt0094761/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blob_(1988_film)








www.imdb.com/title/tt0055894/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_of_the_Triffids_(film)








www.imdb.com/title/tt0046534/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_Worlds_(1953_film)








www.imdb.com/title/tt0407304/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_Worlds_(2005_film)


----------



## senior chef (Nov 27, 2022)

Contact with intelligent alien life would likely have a dramatic impact on religious views.  This could well be a great advance for humans because more wars are started over religious conceptions, and more people are killed over those ideas than any other reason. 

Fundamentalist Muslims not only wish to live in the barbaric 7th century, they also are actively trying to make the entire world Muslim. Anything that might wake them up to reality would be a good thing.

Personally, I view the threat from fundamentalist Muslims far, far greater for us than communism.


----------

